# Back up light ideas



## herb1001 (Sep 15, 2010)

I need some good ideas on where to mount my back up lights. Pictures help!


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

herb1001;1319392 said:


> I need some good ideas on where to mount my back up lights. Pictures help!


On the bumper, under the bumper, on a bracket in the receiver hitch, on the side of the hitch frame, up on the bed rails, on a bracket stuck into the rear stake pocket, on a backrack, up your... 

j/k 

Poke around a bit... Many have been posted already!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

there is a thread just below called rear work lights and I have a pic posted in that thread of the back of my truck. Might help you out. alot of light and clean install.


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

Bought this light bar from a local guy a couple years ago - works great. I'm mulling switching out the work lamps for some LED work lamps this year though as the cheap carparts rubber housing work lamps, though they work well, could be brighter and throw a better pattern. The arm folds down out of the way to open the tailgait. It's just plugged into the trailer plug, and I have threatened to hook up a relay but haven't yet and haven't had any issues.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

Check my thread and many others.
what I did: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=117556

Some others: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=107998
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=112954
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=104882
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=90123

Search is you friend!


----------



## bossdude (Jan 23, 2010)

Theres a new product I checked out at a Snow and Ice show here in Mass. Its called Back-Up Buddy.
You can check it out @ backupbuddy.com or google it. It mounts to your reciever hitch and plugs in to your trailer light socket. Pretty cool set up.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

bossdude;1320468 said:


> Theres a new product I checked out at a Snow and Ice show here in Mass. Its called Back-Up Buddy.
> You can check it out @ backupbuddy.com or google it. It mounts to your reciever hitch and plugs in to your trailer light socket. Pretty cool set up.


I have one and love it. They are a sponsor or at least used to be. I'll be ordering another.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

i never did post a pic of mine, what kind of truck? i have a 98 silverado (ecsb) and it has a factory trailer hitch on it, which hangs down a bit from under the bumper. so i took two cheapo 55watt lights from meijer, they are rectangular and about 1"tall, 4-6" wide, and mounted them in between the reciever and bumper. cant even see them standing behind it, and they flood out great. i will try to take or find a pic


----------



## bsharp704 (Feb 9, 2009)

I like these, really bright and a good light.


----------

